# Boarded-up Window



## Home Haunter (Jul 19, 2005)

If it is a lower window, you could always use a 2X2 on each end to support the weight and then affix it with either hooks or brackets around the window. Where I live, it gets pretty windy in October and using real wood could put my windows at risk of breaking. It is nice to be able to use materials you already have, but you might consider using the pink or blue foam to make your own boards that would be light weight and not a risk to your house or anyone walking near the window....just my 2 cents.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

My boards are screwed onto 2x2s that have a foot at the bottom. I paint the stilts black so they are hard to see at night with the colored lights of my haunt. Most of my neighbors didn't notice the stilts until I pointed them out (many they asked how I did it). Here is a night photo you can see the stilt legs on the back window it you look hard; the second image during the day it is more obvious.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

gr8 use of color lights jamesb

amk


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

James B.,

Great ieda!! Love the lighting as well. What type of lighting do you use?


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Just cheap yard spot lights bought after xmas the year before with a few clamp lamps and color CLFs bulbs from Home Depot.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

James B.

I have used these







Are these what you are referring to when you say cheap yard spot lights?

Do you feel you get better lighting with these








Thanks for the info!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I have one of the larger Philips bulbs in blue, it is in the first image near the stone wall on the right. I find it makes a bigger coverage area but is not as bright as the CFLs. I also have a green flood in the front that is the brightest of all the bulbs. 

Just FYI; I have 4 in the ceiling of the porch, one red and 3 blue CLF bubs. 

I also used flicker bulbs in my lamp posts on the outside. They do not provide any light but they look spooky with everything else.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Those lights make the whole scene.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Whats the best way to light your house? With the CFL's?


----------



## casadescareya (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys,the lighting of a haunt is just as important as the props you have bought or created.


----------



## casadescareya (May 17, 2012)

The yard spotlights that I use for my haunt are made by Philips also.They are CFL spotlights that are only 23 watts.The bulbs come in either red,green,yellow or blue.Home Depot sells them for about $13.00.


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm going to post some pictures of mine tomorrow. It was a lot easier than using anything like what Im seeing here and go up each year in a minute, and I'm not lying. That includes taking the stuff out of my garage.


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

These boards are made from blue foam. They have a base paint, painted on wood grain, and then weathered. They are held to the house by nylon webbing that is glued to the back. I open the window, pull the webbing inside and close the window on the webbing. Very secure.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some that I made out of old ceder pickets.....very light and quick to make. 

To hang them, I put one sheet rock anchor in the top center of my window then took a dark color wire hanger and wrapped it around the top horizontal brace of the wood cover and hung it from the anchor in the wall. Easy up and down.

Here is a pic in storage.

PB


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder if you could build these (as discussed by MikeBru) from foam, secure to vertical pieces by way of velcro, and then attach the whole thing to nylon webbing. Would the velcro hold up? This way, you could easily disassemble the whole thing for storage.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I made the board out of the pink sytro and painted them. I used heavy duty velcro I got at lowes. It was the heaviest available. My first mistake was that I never removed the clear plastic coating on them and they didn't stick. The next year I went back and figured that part out since you couldn't even tell the clear plastic was on them. So I repainted them and put on the velcro. The weight tended to pull off the paint and they would fall again. Then I pealed off the paint where the velcro went on and put the velcro right to the styro. That seemed to work unless the wind came up. I would stick part of the velcro to the board and the other part to the outside molding of the window. I live in Plymouth, MN. so it can get cold here and windy in Oct so the velcro would shrink and the outer boards added extra weight. Some days I would find boards out in the yard so would have to restick them on the house. It gets tedious but, well worth the effect for the big night.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

To glue the velcro "zip ties" to my tombstones (I didn't use the PVC/liquid nails like everyone else likes to use because I have storage issues and the PVC is a massive amount of extra space) I tried Gorilla Glue 2 years ago. It mostly held, but gave out in places. Last year I used my hot glue gun. Sure, it melted into the styrofoam a bit - if it's thick enough that's probably a _good thing_. I glued under the velcro, even poking deeper holes with the tip to make sure the glue was anchored well, and put a band of glue over it as well, but I think it would have held just fine without that.


----------



## Von Tobel (Jul 1, 2012)

This only works if your windows stick out far enough to put something on top of the wooden frame of the windows. Create a wooden box that is only barely larger than the window itself and nail boards across it as you like. It should look like a boarded window minus the window. Then just hang on the top ledge of the window's frame and TA-DA! I really like the above design though. The one I suggested cant hold up to a lot of shaking or abuse as it just might fall off.


----------

